# Hotmail doesn't work!!!!!



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Hi
My hotmail doesn't work on my computer anymore.
When i login in it comes up with the "this page cannot be displayed" page.
I have aol - it doesn't work on that
I have ie - it doesn;t work on that.
I;ve tried all the normal things
- I have 128 encrypion thingy
-i HAVE ticked the SSL 1.0 and 2.0
- internet security is on medium, can't put it any lower
- have cleasred ssl cache

PLEASE HELP ME, it;s vital for my A level coursework!
David :up:


----------



## D_Trojanator (May 13, 2005)

Posted in wrong forum, please delete


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll get it moved for you.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Closing this thread, please continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=362819


----------

